# Conflicting Info



## ando611 (Sep 22, 2006)

I've always been aware that the Inland Taipan (Oxyuranus microlepidotus) had the most potent venom of any snake in the world.

However some are now saying that the Faint Banded Sea Snake (Hydrophis belcheri) also known as the hooked-nose sea snake and belcher's sea snake is number one on the list.

I'm confused now as I always thought the Beaked Sea Snake (Enhydrina Schistosa) was the most venomous of the sea snakes but still well behind the likes of the Taipans, browns and Tigers.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydrophis_belcheri


----------



## Kiwicam (Sep 22, 2006)

As i understand it the Inland Taipan is the deadliest *land* snake. 

Sea snakes have always have the most potent venom of all the snakes by a long shot. Easily the most deadly being the *Faint-banded Seasnake* (_Hydrophis belcheri)_

They have a myotoxic venom = nasty!

Edit; The Inland Taipan does have a 0.025 LD 50 Sub-Cutaneous score, compared to lower sea snake scores..on mice. 
But then again the Costal Taipan has 0.009 Intraperitoneal LD 50 - There are quite a few variables to consider thou from what I have been reading.


----------



## popeye (Sep 22, 2006)

i watched a doco that reckon the fluedlasnce of s america was , but its gotta be the inland ti. im probly wrong , uasally are.


----------



## FAY (Sep 22, 2006)

What Kiwicam said.


----------



## Retic (Sep 22, 2006)

Yes the Inland Tipan is the most venomous LAND snake but somewhat behind the sea snakes.
The Fleur De Lance is extremely dangerous because of it's large amount of venom but also the incredible damage the venom does even if it doesn't kill you.


----------



## herptrader (Sep 22, 2006)

The thing with sea snakes is that their venom has evolved to kill ... basically fish. Taipans have evolved their venom to kill mamals which is one of the reasons it is so effective at killing humans

Sea snakes have tiny fangs which is one reason that there are few (any??) recorded deaths due to their bite. Of course they need to kill their prey very very quickly before it gets away so it has evolved to be highly toxic.

For divers protection from sea snake bite can be achieved by wearing a thick enough wet suit.

Australian Geographic a year or so ago had a very detailed article on Australia's sea snakes.


----------

